# Historical Stock Prices



## riverdees05 (Mar 1, 2008)

I am trying to determine the stock price of Chrysler Corp that my Dad purchased in the 70s-80s-90s.  I have copies of the stock certificates, but since Chrysler doesn't exist anymore (C ticker symbol is used by CitiCorp) - purchased by and became Daimler Chrysler in 1998 and then Chrysler LLC in 2007, I can't find the information.  Any ideas?  Need it for my Mother's taxes to try to recreate a cost basis.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 1, 2008)

Try contacting Chrysler investor relations. They should be able to help.

http://www.daimler.com/dccom/0-5-141606-1-141601-1-0-0-0-0-0-249-10736-0-0-0-0-0-0-0.html


----------



## Dave M (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm guessing from the wording in your post that your dad purchased the stock in his own name and later died, leaving the stock to your mother. If that's true, those old purchase price amounts have no bearing on the tax calculation. The tax basis would be equal to the fair market value at the date of your dad's death. 

If his death was within the last 10 years, it's fairly easy to get a close approximation of the value at any Internet investment site. You can determine exact values on almost any specific date at this site.


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 2, 2008)

My Dad purchased the stock in his name, then later on put it in a joint account.  I was thinking that I could only claim 1/2 of the stock on a step up basis.

The other problem is that the original Chrysler Corp does not exist and their tickter symbols has been reused by another company (CitiCorp).  I have tried Big Charts but couldn't find anything for the original Chrysler, or Daimler Chrysler or Chrysler LLC.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 2, 2008)

Riverdees05,

Here's another resource for How can you find historical stock quotes for delisted stocks? 


Richard


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions.  Also, expecially thanks to gmarine, I sent them an email and got the information back this morning.  They were really helpful.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 3, 2008)

riverdees05 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions.  Also, expecially thanks to gmarine, I sent them an email and got the information back this morning.  They were really helpful.



Your welcome. Glad I was able help.


----------

